# Illegal wiring issues



## Tonia Bond (Sep 6, 2016)

Whenever we plan to build a new home we just concentrate in its external appearance. But actually we have to be very careful in its internal works such as wiring , fuses etc. A single mistake in wiring can cause the whole house to burn down into ash. We all hear about firing in buildings often. The fire may look big, but the cause may a small negligence. I'm saying all these because of my personal experience. My old home was totally destroyed by fire due to a silly wiring issue. I'll share an article with you to give you the information about the small symptoms which may lead to great fire. Just go through it and if you feel the symptoms in your home, please make sure that you call the electrical contractor and make clear the issues as soon as possible.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 27, 2016)

Loose connections, chaffed conductors, pinched conductors, over-loaded circuits and damaged conductor insulation can all contribute to hidden fires within structural framing.  Being sarcastic, this is just another reason why the home building association wants to remove Arc Fault from the residential codes.  It is all disposable housing now or at least that is their playbook.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2016)

FM William Burns said:


> Loose connections, chaffed conductors, pinched conductors, over-loaded circuits and damaged conductor insulation can all contribute to hidden fires within structural framing.  Being sarcastic, this is just another reason why the home building association wants to remove Arch Fault from the residential codes.  It is all disposable housing now or at least that is their playbook.



FWB, the OP appeared to be a spammer, had links in OP's, has been edited by another Mod. If you look, she hasn't been back since the OP.


----------



## conarb (Sep 27, 2016)

FM William Burns said:


> Being sarcastic, this is just another reason why the home building association wants to remove Arch Fault from the residential codes. It is all disposable housing now or at least that is their playbook.



Field Marshal Burns, you are not being sarcastic, I was a member of the NHAB in the 60s and 70s, at a dinner one evening we had a talk by a guy from the national headquarters, he said that we built homes too well, we should take a page from the car manufacturers book and build our products so we have to replace them often to stay in business, I was so disgusted that I dropped out and joined the AGC (Associated General Contractors), the association of commercial/industrial contractors.  This also fits right in with the agenda of the environmental freaks too, they don't want us ripping up prune orchards and hayfields to build new homes, they want us constantly replacing temporary homes, construction has always driven our economy so they can't let us stop, just tear down and rebuild, or constantly remodel, but keep humanity cooped up in central cores like chickens in chicken coops.  A few years back I read our city of Dublin was tearing down and rebuilding their public housing complex, I stopped by their Housing Department asking why?  The gal at the counter told me: "The complex is now 27 years old, housing has a service life of 30 years so there is no sense in replacing the failed roof trusses, dual pane windows, and leaking plastic piping".


----------



## north star (Sep 28, 2016)

*& ~ &*


Field Marshal Burns ?......Is he a new breed of
Tank Commanders ***conarb*** ?.......Ach-tung baby !


*& ~ &*


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 28, 2016)

fatboy said:


> FWB, the OP appeared to be a spammer, had links in OP's, has been edited by another Mod. If you look, she hasn't been back since the OP.



Thanks FB...... did get Conarb's attention once again and wow we actually agree   I realized later about the potential spam later but messaging was delivered....."I Seeeeeee Nothing!"


----------

